
The crisis in customer service - frossie
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2010/09/06/100906ta_talk_surowiecki
======
frossie
Summary quote:

 _It’s only once you’ve actually become a customer that companies put
efficiency ahead of attention, with the result that a company’s current
customers are often the ones who experience its worst service. Economically,
this makes little sense; it’s more expensive to acquire a new customer than to
hold on to an old one, and, these days, annoyed customers are quick to take
their business elsewhere. But, because most companies are set up to focus on
the first sale rather than on all the ones that might follow, they end up
devoting all their energies to courting us, promising wonderful products and
excellent service. Then, once they’ve got us, their attention wanders_

Not only can customers take their business elsewhere, they can also trash your
reputation on the Internet - so that makes even less sense to me.

